# Switching cycles problem



## amateurguy (Nov 3, 2007)

As a challenge for me, I have decided to try my hands at blindsolving. After looking around for a while, I am using PJKCubed's method and started practicing with sighted solves first: http://pjkcubed.com/blindfold-guide.html

Note that my CO method is different as I learned about some 'buffer zone' technique a lot earlier. I didn't have too many problems with EO too. But permutation cycles are killing me.

I'm using PJKCubed's method of permutation as it only requires one algorithm (the T-perm which turned out to be one of my favourites), and as a beginner, I'd definitely prefer better understanding first rather than quick times (I felt a tad bit overwhelmed at the amount of thinking required for setting up in the 3-cycle method). I had no problems understanding the Example Solve, but it did not have multiple cycles.

For example, when my EP cycle ends with a correct cubie in the buffer zone, how do I set up so that I can continue 'T-perm'-ing other incorrect cubies? I thought I would just make a simple setup, continue cycling until it's done, and then reverse the setup. But I realized that the T perms would swap more than two corners in this way (corners that have gotten in the way of the setup). Any help in switching cycles without ruining more corners/edges?

Sorry if this was too long-winded and hard to understand (or if there was another thread explaining this!).


----------



## tim (Nov 3, 2007)

The thing you describe is called "breaking into new cycles" and Joel described it very well at his site: click


----------



## amateurguy (Nov 3, 2007)

Thanks for the site! So, how do you actually memorize the 'storing' move as a number in the already long string of numbers you have in your head? Or is there another way to indicate this storing move (or I don't actually need to memorize it)?


----------



## joey (Nov 3, 2007)

amateurguy said:


> Thanks for the site! So, how do you actually memorize the 'storing' move as a number in the already long string of numbers you have in your head? Or is there another way to indicate this storing move (or I don't actually need to memorize it)?


You should have it as another number, as you said.


----------



## philkt731 (Nov 8, 2007)

I'm kind of having the same problem. So if your EP was (using macky's number system, 4 being the buffer) (5 9 11 6) (1 7) (2 8 12), I think you could memorize it as one big string: 5 9 11 6 1 7 *1* 2 8 12 *2* by repeating the first number in each cycle at the and of its cycle except for the first one. So you just do the T perms on these numbers in rapid succession. Is that right?


----------



## amateurguy (Nov 8, 2007)

Actually, I should not have jumped the gun and start this thread, because I figured out how the numbers should go before I received a reply. If I'm not mistaken, it should look like how philkt731 has written it. 

Well...I should not be mistaken...because I have done many sighted BLD solves with this numbering. And I have also managed to do two solves fully blindfolded using this system recently! And it's a really great feeling to accomplish a full BLD solve! Thanks to everyone for your help!


----------

